# 

## EWA

, !
 ,        ,      .

, ,      ()          (    )?
  ,   ,    ?

----------


## Vecherinka

,        .   ,     .     ()   .    
    . 2          ,  ,         ,   ,    ,   ,      ,       ,      .
          "  "                   .          ,        ,      ,   , ,   .             ,      (   ,  ),  ,  ,  ,    ,       ,      .          ,              .             ,        ,  ,     ,     -.     . :Smilie:

----------


## EWA

*Vecherinka*,   ,        ,         ...
, ,      -  ,     .
    ,   -  .
   - ....   ????     ????

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ???


 ?  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Wow:  :Redface:

----------


## Vecherinka

-  ))))).     " "  -  , .  ,    -  ).   ,  .  ""  " "

----------

> ""  " "


    .    ?  ...           ,        ?

----------


## EWA

> ,    -  ).   ,  .  ""  " "


-      ,   ...
        .....  ,      ...   ,    " "   ,          ,   ,          ....
          ,               ?

----------


## .

> ,


   ???     ,     :Wow:

----------


## EWA

,....  ? :Frown:

----------


## BorisG

> ,....  ?


 ,        .

----------


## EWA

*BorisG*,  , ,   .....
   ,      ? :Frown:

----------


## BorisG

> ,        .


. 
   . 
   - ,         ,       . 




> ()   .


 ?   
  ? 
 . 




> ,       ,      .


   . 
  - ,    **     ,   . 
 ,       "  ",     ,       " ",          ,   .   ,            .  
 ,          ** ,    . 




> 


   ,   .

----------


## Vecherinka

.
, ,                   .      
  ,   . 
-.    -     23.04.2010  -4409/10,  29.03.2010  -3146/10,  31.03.2010  -3351/10.         .       ,     .           ,   ,  ,  /     . 
,        ,   !


```

```

-.    27  2006 . N 152- "  "    25  2011   ,   (, , , ,   ..)               2-11 .6.   

 , , ,     ,          ,     .    ,        ).

----------


## echinaceabel

> .


  ,    BorisG   .



> -     23.04.2010  -4409/10,  29.03.2010  -3146/10,  31.03.2010  -3351/10.


- " "     ?

----------


## Vecherinka

-.    27  2006 . N 152- "  "    25  2011   ,   (, , , ,   ..)               2-11 .6.   

            ,     03.08.2004 N 2870/04,  08.02.2005 N 10423/04,  06.07.2004 N 2860/04,  01.11.2005 N 7131/05,  13.12.2005 N 10053/05        ,        ,        .        , ,   ,   10 .  
    ,                  ,      . 5    29.07.2004 .  98-        :   ,       (),         ,  , , ,      .             11.11.2008  9299/08 . 
               ,    (     ),     .
      ,       .     . ,       ,    ,       .

----------


## Vecherinka

> ,    BorisG   .


     ,    .      -  .   ,     .        ,       .  



> - " "     ?


  N 11319/07... ,              10         12.10.2006 N 53 "        "                  .      ,     ,               ,  ..........               ,    .     :   ,         ,      , ,    ....

   29.03.2010  -3146/10   ,      ,   ...      ....       ... 

   31  2010 . N -3351/10...    ,    -        ,        ....
      ..

                 ,    .      ,  -   ,          .

----------


## Vecherinka

> . 
>    . 
> ** ,    .


 


> BorisG08.02.2010, 19:29
>   "" ,   , , ,      .





> BorisG12.02.2010, 17:56  ... ,   ,  ,   ,   .


   ,          ,

----------


## .

> ,    (     ),     .


     , .     -     ?
,   ,        .      .   -,         . 




> ,       .     . ,       ,    ,       .


 .  -    ,      ,   .       .       :Big Grin: 



> :   ,         ,      , ,    ....


 ..  ,       ,  ,    ?    ?        ,      ,    ? 
,             ?    ?          ?   ?      ?

----------


## Vecherinka

,   .        ,     .  


> 


  ,     - " "      ,        ,   ,        . 



> 


 ,    . 


> ,


  ?,  ?        ?        , ,      ,              .

       ,   ,      .      .        . ,    )?                 .  -.   ,        10000        ( ,  )))      ,       1 .    ?    ? ..       .   ,    ,     .     .



> ?


  :Wink: ,        , ..      .
      -  


> 


        ,       ,      .
 :  -"  ",   - "        ,     (-     " ")     , ))     ".   
        ,        .     , ,                         .  , ,  ,   " "  , ,     )  ,        .
    ,      ,      .     ,         ,    \   \....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vecherinka

,             .

----------


## .

> 


 -     ,     ,    :Frown:  


> .






> ,      .


      .            ,    .    ,       ,  .      .       .       .       ,  -    





> .         ,        .


 ,  .          :Wink:  ,       -     ,   ** ,    .        ,      ,  .        .

   ,     -     ,   .         .  ,          ,    .

,  ,         *BorisG*.    :Frown:

----------


## Vecherinka

-   ?   .   ,   "  " ,    .     ,  " ,       ,  ,  ,   ".       ,           !    !     ,   .          .   ,            ,  .       .

----------


## .

> ,  " ,       ,  ,  ,   ".


        .     ?    ,     ,  .  ,          .          .




> !


  -         )))

----------

- ,      ?        ,          .

----------


## .



----------

!
                 ?
   ....
        ?
     -         .   ,    ,      ,     ,    ?


   .

----------


## .

,      ,  ,    .     ,   .
    .      , .   -    .

----------

> !
>                  ?
>    ....
>         ?
>      -         .   ,    ,      ,     ,    ?
> 
> 
>    .


 .           ?    ?

----------


## -

.    ( ,     )  




  ,         14.10.2008 -3-2/467@ (     30.05.2007  -3-06/333@        - ,         .

     ,    
 ___________________   ______  ......201.      :

- 
-       .
-     
-    ,           
-       ( .12   1       14.10.08  -3-2/467@      )
      .
       ,    -  .         -         .       

  "",    .    2" .

----------


## mvf

"".    .  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> "".    .

----------


## .



----------

> .    ( ,     )


         ?

----------


## off

, ..     .      ...   .      .   ,       -. , .
         ,      . ..  ,    ,  ...       ,    !

----------


## -

> ?


    ...   "  " (!),        ??

----------

> "


          .. 



> 1)   -  ,           (  );

----------


## mvf

> (!)


!  ,      ?  :Wow:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ,


      2006 .    .
  .        =) 
   .     .

----------

..        ..

----------


## osfo

> ..        ..


    -               ,   .  ,  .    .

----------


## mvf

> 


       .

----------

> 


  ...       :yes:

----------


## mvf

> ...


.      .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*mvf*,   ?  :Smilie:   :Smilie: ,    ..

----------


## mvf

> ?


.  .

----------

*mvf*,    ,     ..

----------


## mvf

** ,   ,         ,  -  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

. ..        ..   ,    .. ,   .  :Smilie:

----------

> -         .       
> 
>   "",    .    2" .


 !         ,       ?

----------


## -

....

----------


## -

: " ,      ......, ..  ..  .       .
,   ....      ,  ,   .         , ,  .    .  , .   ,           .   !!!!!   ,    !!!    , ,    ,     !!!
,     ,   !!!     ??

----------

> : " ,      ......, ..  ..  .       .


          ,    ( - ) ,    ?
   ,    : _    .   ,  , -  .   ,  /      ._

----------

> , ,    ,     !!!
> ,     ,   !!!     ??


  ,             .     .

----------


## -

> ,             .     .


  .      .     


> 


?

----------


## Puzik

> ???     ,


?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Puzik

> .


,    ,    , ?

----------

*Puzik*,       /      ?

----------


## Puzik

> *Puzik*,       /      ?


  ?       .
      .      

   ,    ,       300  -  )))

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


.     . ,      ,      ?




> .


    ,      .





> ...


             .         :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Puzik

> .     . ,      ,      ?
> 
> 
>     ,      .
> 
> 
> 
>              .


1.  ,     ,     .  
2.       ,   ?  , 
3.  ...        ,  , ",  " (  )

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ?


  ,      ,     . .

----------

> ,     ,


  .      .
      - ,     -

----------


## Puzik

> .


       ,

----------


## -

.....     .      ,    ,   ,   ..  ..
 , ,    .        (   ). ,     , , ,   .
         20.08.2013  03-02-08/33970:
    -                  .    4  1  32          ,      02.07.2012 N 99,      (     ) ,          ,              ,       ,    ,     ,       .   01.12.2010 N -16124/10 "           "             102         27.07.2006 N 149- " ,     "  ,              ,                      , ,             . ,           -      ,            ,      30.05.2007 N -3-06/333@.    -            www.nalog.ru   "    ".

       ,            (   "" , ,  ,  "-"),     ,        .     11.02.2010 N 3-7-07/84               ,                .

,     ,  ,  . ,    ,    .       "   ...........,      ".

----------

